# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > سبعة دقائق >  >  برنامج جديد علي المنتدي الاسلامي

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بهذا اعلن عن بداية برنامج سبعة دقائق الاسبوعي 
هو برنامج لتفعيل الشاب لفعل كل ما هو حسن وتشجيع نفسه علي فعله ، ترك كل ما هو سيئ وكرهه له وعدم العودة اليه
البرنامج قائم علي قراءة المادة وسؤالي عن ما يصعب والتطبيق الفوري الذي ستحس بعده باذن الله بالفرق قبل وبعد البرنامج
البرنامج سينشر كل يوم جمعة اعتبارا من الجمعة 18-3-2011
ضرورة : ارجو فتح قسم جديد ( فرعي ) في المنتدي الاسلامي ( باسم برنامج سبعة دقائق ) حتي يتم تنزيل الحلقات بشكل بوستات متسلسلة
ملحوظة اخيرة : كل حلقة مكملة للي بعديها فالافضل التسلسل المنطقي والبداية من الحلقة الاولي ثم الثانية ثم اللي بعدها وهكذا.
اتمني ان يجد البرنامج كل ما تطمحون اليه 
ويكون سبب للتغيير الايجابي لكل صفوة المنتدي واهلكم واصدقائكم الجلافيط البتلاقوهم وبتحبوهم في الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور الاخ الكريم خالد نرجو لطرحكم التقدم والنجاح وان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

مشكور الاخ الكريم خالد نرجو لطرحكم التقدم والنجاح وان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ااااااااامين ياااااااااااا رب
ومنتظر متابعتك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
البرنامج فكرة واعداد : م. عبد العظيم سليمان عثمان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شعار البرنامج قابل للتعديل


*

----------


## ود عقيد

*متابعة .... ويجزيك خير يارب
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود عقيد
					

متابعة .... ويجزيك خير يارب



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بكرة ان شاء الله اول حلقة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*غدا باذن الله نتكلم عن الحب واثره علي حياتنا
بكرة نتكلم عن طاقة الحب باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طاقة الحب 


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ترقبو ترقبو


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*لا تنسووو 
مواعيدنا الجمعة من كل اسبوع

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*السلام عليكم
فى ميزان حسناتك يارب وربنا يوفقنا على عمل مايحب ويرضى
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

السلام عليكم
فى ميزان حسناتك يارب وربنا يوفقنا على عمل مايحب ويرضى



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم ااااااااااااامين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بكرة ان شاء الله


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
محاور جميلة وشيقة انتظرونا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
غدا قلنا انو حنتكلم عن الحب واثرو في حياة اي فرد

لماذا نفعل ما لا نحب في بعض الاحيان ؟
وما علاقة الحب باخطائنا اليومية ؟
هذا ما سترونه غدا علي تلفزيون 7 دقائق
اقصد بوست 7 دقائق علي المنتدي الاسلامي

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*حصريا لاول مرة


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*جميل والله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

جميل والله



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
امممم يا جميل بكرة منتظرنك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما راي ادارة المنبر
لم اسمع اقصد اقرا رايكم 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مرحبا بالأفكار الجديدة و الرائعة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا الجامرابي علي المرور
ومنتظرنكم بكرة علي احر من الجمر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فكرة جميلة جداً ومجهود مقدر يا غالي ...

راجع الخاص للأهمية ...

*

----------


## fanan

*جزاك الله الف خير الحبيب عيساوى
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*جزاك الله حيراً

[/QUOTE]
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*شئ في غاية الاهمية اتمنى هذا البرنامج وانتظره على احر من الجمر 
*

----------


## سيزر

*شكرااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*جزاك الله خير
*

----------

